# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема с оперативкой

## natural555

Купил материнскую плату Asus M2N68 plus. И возникла такая проблема - если ставлю сразу две планки оперативки, то не включается монитор (при этом кулеры шумят, жесткие диски крутят). Если убираю одну планку, то все нормально грузится и работает. Проверял обе планки по очереди ставить - работают. Планки одинаковые по частоте и фирме (покупались комплектом). Если ставить только одну планку во второй разъем для оперативки, то опять монитор не показывает. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## konstantin99

Я эту плату честно говоря не знаю, но может где в настройках БИОС посмотреть режим двухканальный.
А может планки не работают в двухканальном режиме.




> Двухканальная память DDR2-1066
> память типа *DDR2-1066* обеспечивает высокую скорость работы всех требовательных к подсистеме памяти приложений, включая программы, работающие с трехмерной графикой.

----------


## natural555

*konstantin99*, На другой материнке в паре они нормально работали

----------


## konstantin99

Вот список поддерживаемой памяти

----------

